# Dodge van remote starter not working?



## Mikeron (Jan 5, 2015)

My dodge caravan remote starter was working fine and now will only make the lights flash when trying to start it. Everything else works fine what could be the problem?










Sent from my XT1031 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

That look like an aftermarket item. Did the van come stock with it? Or was it added on later. If it is aftermarket, you will need to go to their web site and seek support. The fob looks like a later year model. What is the year, make, and model, engine size?:vs_cool:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It is not the factory installed option.

The blank button (above and to the left of the lock button) would would have a 2 with a curved arrow wrapping most of the way around it.
That's the remote start button when factory equipped.


----------



## Chatter19 (Mar 17, 2017)

There are several ways to fix the remote, either you can call the dealership, which will cost you a lot, or you can call locksmiths. I can advice you az locksmith. They are professionals and have fixed prices so you will know the price beforehand. 
They can either reprogram or duplicate the remote. 
Hope I helped you. 

https://azlocksmith.co.uk/mobile-locksmith-services/auto-locksmith/


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

Go to any remote starter installer, they should fix it easily, dont go to a mechanic


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Not sure if your remote issue is the same as mine for my Cobalt, but one fix was crack it open, and place 2 aluminum foil pieces between the rubber pad and inside contacts for the circuitboard. You may have to bunch up a tad the foil, play with it, try it once/twice until you get the foil just right.

Fixed my cobalt remote great!!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Old thread revived by a first timer.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

There are many possibilities but the first thing would be to try another remote if you have one. Also have a look at the hood safety pin switch. Those are designed to disable remote start if the hood is up and they can often be a problem (bent/stuck, etc). Other than that the possibilities are almost endless... loose wire, bad bypass module, bad remote start CPU, etc, etc..


----------



## MrTed (Jul 18, 2017)

Mate get yourself down to a locksmith in future, ignore any mechanic. I called up leicester locksmiths when my ford fob broke. Wasn't even too expensive to get it fixed - albeit I had to drive to them!


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

MrTed said:


> Mate get yourself down to a locksmith in future, ignore any mechanic. I called up leicester locksmiths when my ford fob broke. Wasn't even too expensive to get it fixed - albeit I had to drive to them!


I'm an auto mechanic and I fix and reprogram key fobs. And sometimes it's not the key fob so you would need a auto tech to find out why. I fix em all the time. Now you can go to an auto parts store to test you key fob. :vs_cool:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

2nd thread revival by a newbie.
(He's also suggesting a UK locksmith.)


----------

